# moving into retirement



## twp (Sep 7, 2002)

I'm going to retire next year, for the third time.
I never have had a rv,I would like to get into it 
in a small but gas friendly way.I have been told of 
these 5-6 mpg rigs.I went cross country in 1973 gas 
shortage,do not want to be in that problem again with
a 5-6 mpg rig.
thanks for any info.you can send my way.

TWP


----------



## Gary B (Sep 7, 2002)

moving into retirement

Hi twp, just what kind of RV are you thinking of, older larger(30 to 34 foot Class A's typically get 5 to 7 mpg) class c's 20 to 24 foot will get 7 to 9 mpg, pickups with slidein campers get 8 to 11 mpg, towing a 5th wheel or travel trailer 20 to 25 foot will get in the 8 to 12 mpg, if you go with the 13 to 16 foot fiberglass eggs(Scamp/Casita/Burro) these can be towed with a 4 / 6 cyl car, mini truck etc. probaly in the 14 to 16 mpg area, these are rough figures to give you so thoughts, good luck in your search 



Happy trails GB

1994 Bounder 34J
1990 Mazda B2200 / BB

Edited by - Gary B on Sep 07 2002  3:21:59 PM


----------



## twp (Sep 8, 2002)

moving into retirement

thanks for the info.I have a 01 crown vic. I didn't know
how much i could pull. owners manu.states only 2000 lbs.
It has plenty of power , but any rigs are at 2000 lbs.

TWP


----------



## C Nash (Sep 8, 2002)

moving into retirement

twp,
About the only thing you will be able to tow will be like Gary said, scamp, burro or a pop-up.  Be sure to install the proper hitch and towing equipment on your Crown Vic. Rear suspension may be soft. How much camping do you plan on doing? The savings on camping over motels will take care of some of the gas expense. How many will be camping with you?  Small campers can get crowded on extended stays. Go for something you will be comfortable in, spend the kids inhertence, leave only bills so they want fight over them. I haven't seen any wells fargo trucks following the hearst around here. Enjoy life and the people you meet camping.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

